# 14th November, Bee Hive Waffles, err: Meet ;-))



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cruise and meal at the Bee Hive, Sunday, 14th November? Anyone up for this :?:

I know it's the day after the AmD RR session, but it's my only free Sunday before Christmas.
And I promise to bring a locking wheel nut and some emergency rations along :roll:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Probably make it. Just signed up for the 28th local cruise too so I guess I had better get an account with my local Tyre dealer. :?

might have gone to Green stuffs by then as well...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> Probably make it. Just signed up for the 28th local cruise too so I guess I had better get an account with my local Tyre dealer. :?
> 
> might have gone to Green stuffs by then as well...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Tyres: hmmm :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I will pop along with the Bemmer - until I get a "feel for it" not sure if I will rally it


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Which bimmer have you bought? (sorry to go off topic...)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> Which bimmer have you bought? (sorry to go off topic...)


Well the + points are ,well if there are any , its Silver ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,it a coupe ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,then it is down hill ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,DERV ,OIL BURNER ,,,,cant go on   

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Ah! Well now. quite a quite tractor they are. even the 320cd. but the 330cd is a proper pidgeon catcher!

Update: Greenstuffs are good but it sounds kinda cool having ceramic brakes so red stuffs it will be.

Looking forward to testing the "no fade at fast b roads" comment in the review  :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> I will pop along with the Bemmer - until I get a "feel for it" not sure if I will rally it


You can always be a passenger in A3DFU and work the radio 8)


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Well I may take you up on that offer Dani 8)

Loz - Nice to meet you, to answer your question (slightly off topic) I am getting a 320cd Coupe, Silver with gadgets galore. Only 3000 miles on the clock so barely run in !!

DavidG and co may be right though - I've turned into a Derv Junkie :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Well I may take you up on that offer Dani 8)


You're welcome at any time, Jonathan


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Johnathan,

Dont fall for that radio-trick from Dani...
she just needs someone to change her flats !
& besides, the batteries in the radios always go flat too !!

Bring the Vintage Tractor Beema !!!

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jagman said:


> Johnathan,
> 
> Dont fall for that radio-trick from Dani...
> she just needs someone to change her flats !
> ...


I will recharge my batteries before then :wink:


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Dani,

Count me and Dan in for this. We had a brilliant time on the last one   

See you there

Loz


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

J 22S DS said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Count me and Dan in for this. We had a brilliant time on the last one
> 
> ...


Great stuff, Loz 

What time do we want tables for?? 5pm?

Meet at the Legh Arms at 1pm for a quick drink, then cruise and eat at 5pm?
Any other ideas?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dani, put us down as a definite maybe ?

New shox and anti-roll-bar bushes will need breaking in before Skipton.

Ian


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great, Ian
you are possible definetes 

I've booked a table for 5pm, numbers can always be adjusted on the day.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dani,

Please put the Law's including Natalie down for this one.

Ian: What have you been upto? Shocks and Anti Roll bars eh? Didn't think the TT was big enough!

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great Steve 

I better start counting how many we are now :roll:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

TT Law said:


> Ian: What have you been upto? Shocks and Anti Roll bars eh? Didn't think the TT was big enough!
> 
> Steve


So now we know the real reason your swapping your's.... :wink:

Ian


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

All,

I think Steve has just found the cheapest way to get back into a 3.2 V6 DSG...that is, until he specked-it up of course...!
Although I'm sure Nat will be more comfortable in the back (at whatever speed!)...& i'm sure we'll all want one when we see it perform?!

First one to the Beehive orders the waffles then....

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very good cars the A3s [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
But I think it's about time Audi put the 3.0l TDI engine into the A3s and *TTs *  
TT, 3l TDI would be my choice. Throw the rear seats out, make the engine compartment a bit bigger, and voila 

Will you really make it to the waffles this time Geoff :roll:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

This meet sounds great, where are you actually doing all this, I have read the topic, but have no idea where in the country it takes place, time etc...

Since this is my very first meet, is there anything I need to know/bring etc....

Be nice! I'm a Virgin at this type of thing!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> This meet sounds great, where are you actually doing all this, I have read the topic, but have no idea where in the country it takes place, time etc...
> 
> Since this is my very first meet, is there anything I need to know/bring etc....
> 
> Be nice! I'm a Virgin at this type of thing!


1pm , leigh arms ,Addlington , nr wimslow/macclesfield , i think A523


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

MikeyB said:


> This meet sounds great, where are you actually doing all this, I have read the topic, but have no idea where in the country it takes place, time etc...
> 
> Since this is my very first meet, is there anything I need to know/bring etc....
> 
> Be nice! I'm a Virgin at this type of thing!


Warm clothes / snow shovel / flask of tea/coffee.

Only kiddin, the script usually goes.........

meet / chat / drive ( once in convoy, drive with headlights on ) / stop for pics somewhere / drive / pub for food.

You will need, min 1/2 tank of fuel, some money for drink / food later.

If your bringing a passenger, make sure they are good willing co-pilots / navigator, the roads are varied and always fun. Sometimes we get above 30 mph.

We have never "lost" anyone, and we have the lead car / tail gunner with two way radios.

Oh and dont forget your locking wheel nut, just in case.
Sorry Dani, could not resist. :lol:


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi MikeyB,

Me and Dan were complete newbies before we came on one of Dani's meets now she can't keep us away we love them  [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 

Hope to see you there

Loz & Dan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mike,

David, Ian and Dan have told you all you need to know 8)

Just in case: this is my mob: -

07711 609 624

See you on the day 

And just don't you worry, Ian: locking wheel nut is one thing I'll definitely have with me :wink:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Well I got lost once - but that was of my own doing :roll:

Geoff - You have serious Diesel Phycological issues, I know a good counsellour 

Well Folks, the Beemer has arrived and very nice it is too. On the limit cornering is currently debateable - am currently exploring what is achieveable, however ability to keep up with you quattro boys and girls remains to be seen.

The best bit is this weeks commute (350 miles week) would normally leave me with an empty tank. There's at least another week left in her :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Well I got lost once - but that was of my own doing :roll:
> 
> Geoff - You have serious Diesel Phycological issues, I know a good counsellour
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like your new car, Jonathan, and I'm sure you'll keep up should you decide to drive your new car rather than reading the route notes to me :wink: 

BTW, how did you manage to get lost  I never noticed :roll:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I got lost on the Southport Run with Davidg, for some reason :roll: I decided to go straight onto a daul carriageway as opposed to the beach with the other 10 TT''s on it.

I may volunteer to be the rear gunner :wink:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Aaahhhhhhhhhh Jonathon act confident, drive your new BMW with confidence and enjoy yourself, see you soon, lifes too short. 
just do it :!: Howard & Pauline .............. You can make a good radio operator with Dani anyway :!: All the best 8) We are away for the Nov run but see you at Xmas dinner


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

davidg said:


> 1pm , leigh arms ,Addlington , nr wimslow/macclesfield , i think A523


Do you have a full address so I can put it in my sat nav please?

I think I am about 52 miles away from the meet place, so I will set off an hour early!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

H said:


> We are away for the Nov run but see you at Xmas dinner


Just top up that tan ...... and we'll all look pale at Sarafina :wink:


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani / Johnathan,

If the vintage tractor is going to be the rear-gunner, surely you will need extra powerfull batteries to maximise the range of the walkie-talkies ? !
& extra loud speakers to get over the 'dugga dugga' noise ... !!
OK, OK, so no more beema jokes then ...
I'll try ? !

Look forward to seeing you both (& all) on the 14th , bet mosschops b*''dy-well overtakes me after all this !!!

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jagman said:


> Dani / Johnathan,
> 
> If the vintage tractor is going to be the rear-gunner, surely you will need extra powerfull batteries to maximise the range of the walkie-talkies ? !
> & extra loud speakers to get over the 'dugga dugga' noise ... !!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I can't speak for Jonathan, but I for myself ------->>>
will bring my brass car horn :wink: 
Remember the one I use to grab attention with on the Peak Car Runs  
Do you think that'll be loud enough :roll:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > 1pm , leigh arms ,Addlington , nr wimslow/macclesfield , i think A523
> ...


Sounds like you are near me ( Leeds ) Maybe we could Convoy down? I know the way ( sort of...) Been before. not that hard to find at all. PM me if you are up for it. Hartshead Moor Services at 11:45am should be fine.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The Legh Arms is on: -
London Road, Adlington,
Cheshire SK10 4NA
Tel: 01625 829 211

One warning though, if you are using Multimap they put the Legh Arms on the opposite side of the road :roll:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Is your pencil sharp Dani? I may be able to make this one....

I'll keep you posted.

H


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great, Andy 
Pencil has been sharpened :wink: 
I hope to see you a week on Sunday


----------



## DolphinTT (Sep 27, 2004)

Dani,

Any chance of getting on this? (without the meal)

Having some work done on the TT and managed to get it booked into the garage a few days earlier.

All things being well, and my wallet is still intact, i'll be there.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DolphinTT said:


> Dani,
> 
> Any chance of getting on this? (without the meal)
> 
> ...


It will be great to meet you, Andy  
I will see you a week on Sunday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jagman said:


> First one to the Beehive orders the waffles then....
> 
> Regards
> Geoff (Jagman)


I'll make sure you'll overtake everyone in the last 200 yards :wink:

O.K. Looks like we are:

Adrian 
Jonathan
Caroline&Geoff
Lauren&Daniel
Adele&Ian
Caz, Steve&Natalie
Dani
Ron&Pam 
MikeyB
Andy (Hannibal)
Andy (Dolphin)
David - Links Audi

???Julie&David???
???"Mad Man Ian"???

Looks like 17 1/2 possibly 20 1/2 peeps so far to me  8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Jagman said:
> 
> 
> > First one to the Beehive orders the waffles then....
> ...


pencil us in , cant say yet :wink:

Cant see Ron in a BMW , derv ,:lol: :lol:    there must be a spare TT seat


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> [pencil us in , cant say yet :wink:
> 
> Cant see Ron in a BMW , derv ,:lol: :lol:    there must be a spare TT seat


You are penciled in, David 

Ron will be in his own car so Pam and Joanthan can find Audi seats to warm :wink: 
I guess Linksie David will also be on his own, so plenty of spare seats to go for radio operators 8)


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

dani pencil me and another in looking like i can make it after all, will give a definate answer by friday if thats ok.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great, David 

I hope to see you and Beck on Sunday. Apparently the weather forecast is for [smiley=sunny.gif] 
Let's hope they are correct!!


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Arggghhh - Work has conspired against me I'm afraid 

I was soooo looking forward to giving a certain V6 convertible driver a run for his money....smell my Derv Jagman :lol:

Will have to see you all next time


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Big shame you can't make it Jonathan 

So we'll see you at the Christmas dinner on the 17th December, if not before at the skid pan


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Arggghhh - Work has conspired against me I'm afraid
> 
> I was soooo looking forward to giving a certain V6 convertible driver a run for his money....smell my Derv Jagman :lol:
> 
> Will have to see you all next time


May see the BMW at the 28th nov  drive


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, of course, the 28th


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani etc etc,

Events are conspiring against me, my beloved wife (& more importantly the owner of our TT) may have to take her mum to Manchester on this very day, to see a relative who is ill in hospital; & for some reason, believes she can lay-claim to the TT aswell ? !!
Still hoping we can avert this necessity, but failing that, I will still aim to be there 'by hook or by crook' ... cant miss me waffles again !

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)

p.s.
Shame Johnathon & 'dugga-dugga' cant make it, but glad to see that he's starting out now, to make Skipton for the 28th....!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I always knew that one day Caroline would want to drive her TT :roll: :wink:

Geoff, we can't let you miss your waffles again, that's for sure!!
Perhaps the owner of your TT can drop you off either at our house at 12:30pm or at the Legh Arms at 1:00pm??
As I said, Ron will be in the A6 and I'm sure he'll be more than happy to have a passenger (looks like my friend, Pam, will sit in with me then -it's her birthday on the 14th after all)

I'm sure we'll find a way to get you to the Bee Hive 8)

Other than that: I've done the route today  Somehow, Grannys mentioning of _low flying witches _ from some time ago came to mind. The fog was so thick that I wished for i knife to cut it  
Anyway: 90 odd miles of mostly muddy roads sorted :roll:


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani Etc,

Never fear, i'm here...
Got wifee to travel by train, convinced her that she'll not only get there, but should get back aswell (& thats good coming from a railway controller),
well, she does travel for free anyway....& I get to have the TT !
My 'nipper' has bagsied her place in the TT, so here we come...
(although Adams actually 15 now, not much of a nipper!)

See U then (no flats)
Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's good news, Geoff 8)  
See you on Sunday 

Just don't wash your car before the cruise!! The roads are very muddy indeed. In fact I think we can have a mud fight  :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Just been for a drive around and the roads have been gritted in some areas!!!! Current temp is about 3 degrees above freezing so it looks like its going to be a cold day on Sunday!!

Get your wellies and gloves ready!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Just been for a drive around and the roads have been gritted in some areas!!!! Current temp is about 3 degrees above freezing so it looks like its going to be a cold day on Sunday!!
> 
> Get your wellies and gloves ready!


Same here! Gritted roads and +3.5C

I went for a walk in the Pennines this afternoon and ... there was a light flurry of snow. Winter is here  [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani Etc,

Too late, the nipper has already washed the V6 (for a fiver of course!)

&, I've never actually thought of you as a mud wrestler either ? !

But, by the way, the hard-top's firmly on for the Winter, so...

C Ya All tomorrow, for Steves swansong part one...

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jagman said:


> C Ya All tomorrow, for Steves swansong part one...
> 
> Regards
> Geoff (Jagman)


I'm looking foward to this :wink: I always knew it was a mistake to give Steve info on the Swan King's Castle :roll:

I did a last check on the roads this afternoon: temperatures between +2C and +4C up there with some ice on untreated roads.

I have to confess that I, too, gave my car a quick hose down just now 

See you all tomorrow


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

...I have to confess that I, too, gave my car a quick hose down just now...

me too!!!! :?

See you all tomorrow!

MikeyB!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I wouldn't be surprised if we'll find a sprinkling of snow in the Pennines today!!
It was -2C down here last night and by 8am this morning the clouds came rolling in :roll:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Just setting off Dani, so I guess you can get that pen of yours out now!

H


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Looks like I'm talking to myself again....

Thanks for a good day out, sorry for getting lost and overtaking you all in the process!

H


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> Looks like I'm talking to myself again....
> 
> Thanks for a good day out, sorry for getting lost and overtaking you all in the process!
> 
> H


You should watch that speed of yours, Andy :wink: Overtaking us all!! I don't know :roll: 
I promise to go faster next time 

Thanks all for coming and apologies to Andy (DolphinTT) for not coming over to the bar at the Legh Arms 

Shame the weather wasn't as good as yesterday, but at least it didn't rain or snow  
And Geoff did manage his waffles today :lol:

And here are some pictures from todays run
http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/ ... /index.htm


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks for a great day Dani...! Top Roads!

See you all again SOON!!

Also, thanks to Loz180 for meeting me, as I would of never found the place!

See some of you on the Skipton run on the 28th!


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Looks like you lot had a good day.  Good pics too. 8) When I was driving through Wilmslow earlier @ around the 4pm mark, I saw a few TT's and was wondering whether it might have been you lot? Anyways, far too cold for my liking today. Gonna hybernate over xmas now. [smiley=santa.gif] 
Faaaaaarrrrrr TOOOOOO COLD!


----------



## DolphinTT (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for a great drive out yesterday Dani.

The roads were excellent, although feared for my sump on a couple of occassions!! and after following the Laws for the majority of the drive and listening to that V6 i think i may have to speak to my bank manager!

Sorry couldn't make the bar, had to be back in Preston for 6 as it was my dads birthday. (It didn't help forgetting his present either!  )

Hope everybody else had a great time and hope to see some of you on the 28th.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

G, Appx 4pm we were doing xxx mph on top of the moors.

Dani, thanks again for a great run, esp the Winnats Pass










And me an Hannibal, doing the short / long cut disproves my earlier point of not lossing anyone on a run. 

Ian


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for another great day Dani,

 WOW  it was a fast run this time!!!!

See you at the xmas dinner

Dan & Loz


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

r14n said:


> G, Appx 4pm we were doing xxx mph on top of the moors.
> 
> And me an Hannibal, doing the short / long cut disproves my earlier point of not lossing anyone on a run.


Ian, I think you need to put some WD40 on that keyboard of yours....the x must be sticking (I can't remember seeing the speedo in 3 figures  )

H :roll:


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

dani,

thanks for waiting for us at the Leigh arms.

Didnâ€™t know what to expect from this cruse/drive, :?

But I can say that I thoroughly enjoyed it.[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I bet that learner driver we overtook is still shaking from the experience. 

Cheers for the fantastic day.[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Ps Thanks to Dan and Loz for showing us the way home, those country lanes are a bit more scary in the dark. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm glad that you liked the run 

David, someone mentioned _Night Drive _before. How about this :roll:



r14n said:


> And me an Hannibal, doing the short / long cut disproves my earlier point of not lossing anyone on a run.
> 
> Ian


I think we'll have to introduce the habit that anyone turning off has to slow down and make sure that the driver behind him/her can see where to turn. That way no-one should ever get lost again


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Or I could drive at the front and everyone could follow the cloud of smoke from "Dugga Dugga" :wink:

Shame I had to miss this one, I shall endevour to be there on the 28th and shall be all ready for my garlic bread in December [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gworks said:


> Gonna hybernate over xmas now. [smiley=santa.gif]
> Faaaaaarrrrrr TOOOOOO COLD!


Don't forget to set your alarm for the 28th though :wink:



Hannibal said:


> I can't remember seeing the speedo in 3 figures
> 
> H :roll:


That's called memory laps, Andy. Shouldn't you know this :wink: :roll:

For the records: I did just under a tonne on the Chelmorton road


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> Ian, I think you need to put some WD40 on that keyboard of yours....the x must be sticking (I can't remember seeing the speedo in 3 figures  )
> 
> H :roll:


Thats because you were holding me up in your lardy V6 :lol:

And Ive used all the WD40 on my squeeky interior panels.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Don't forget to set your alarm for the 28th though :wink:


Your right, its my mums B'day! But on a serious note. The car wont be leaving the garage nor will I be leaving the house now till atleast end of Feb/March time, hehe. I cannie stand the cold. I think I'd better just take a trip across to the Middle east over this season! :roll:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Dani,

THanks again for your efforts in creating a great run out. It was well worth it for the laughs and the food. Double thanks on the food score to You and Ron. Much appreciated.

Great day out. must be getting old cos the last hour was tiring. not sure if it was the lack of light or lack of adhesion to the road with the change in conditions.

Bloody great day out though. Sam didn't think we drove that fast :? . I guess that means I am more dangerous when on my own so thanks for the steadying influence. :wink:

Looking forward to the next one.

MikeyB you are a git! explaining in front of Sam how modded you car was not means ANY trip to halfords will be closey vetted! Let alone a trip to Awsome GTI!!

I''ll have to sell her on the idea it makes the car more economical.... hmmm... best get to work on that one... :twisted:

Might be in touch soon regarding pipe too. Great to meet you and everyone else. Sorry to be letting the side down with just the one pipe


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Gworks said:


> But on a serious note. The car wont be leaving the garage nor will I be leaving the house now till atleast end of Feb/March time, hehe. I cannie stand the cold. I think I'd better just take a trip across to the Middle east over this season! :roll:


So you have a Â£30k car you park up for the winter.......
you're not planning on leaving the house for 5 months.......

FFS what do you do for a living, print money in your box room.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

r14n said:


> Gworks said:
> 
> 
> > But on a serious note. The car wont be leaving the garage nor will I be leaving the house now till atleast end of Feb/March time, hehe. I cannie stand the cold. I think I'd better just take a trip across to the Middle east over this season! :roll:
> ...


Hehe. I can see where your comin from. I run my own BIZ in car audio and multimedia Entertainment. Also do finance and accounts for the Caudwell grp! Since I have my GF's Megane cabby to scoot about in the winter time, thats how I manage to put the Audi away for this season. As for the stayin @ home for five months tradition, its obviously not gonna happen. I wish it would, but no matter how hard I try to hide my face and get outta the country......money is to be made to survive for the meantime.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

r14n said:


> Thats because you were holding me up in your lardy V6 :lol:
> 
> And Ive used all the WD40 on my squeeky interior panels.


Hmm... you mean when I stopped to let you catch up?!?

As for the squaeky panels, I seemed to develop some just after you and MikeyB had told me about the 'classical' sqeak from the parcel shelf....

They are now thankfully all gone - there's a knob on the dash that elimnates them as you turn it to the right 

H


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> As for the squaeky panels, I seemed to develop some just after you and MikeyB had told me about the 'classical' sqeak from the parcel shelf....
> 
> They are now thankfully all gone - there's a knob on the dash that elimnates them as you turn it to the right
> 
> H


Called volume control I guess :wink: :roll: 
That works for me too: great against creaking parcel shelves 8)


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

I thought the best cure for squeaks and rattles was the right pedal?

Seems to work fine for me..


----------

